# GM seeking players for TimeLords game on OpenRPG



## Bjørn Arnesen (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm looking for 3 more players for a game of TimeLords, a time travel RPG.  Unfortunately, I do not have a date and time set up yet.  I've had TimeLords for a while and thought it was long overdue that I try running it.  We'll start with the primary game where you play, well . . . you.


----------

